# 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4 Turbo Oil leak issues



## Clyda (Jun 7, 2021)

So my Chevy Cruze has just hit 100k and it’s had a lot of issues recently. I had to replace my thermostat housing and water outlet due to leaks and it was draining my coolant.
Now the car has had pretty good oil leaks and I replaced the valve cover with PCV and took it to the shop to get the intake manifold replaced. I drove it once since the shop and there seems to be a pretty good leak from the manifold area again. Can this be a different issue than the intake manifold or could it be a bad part or service? Are there any special coverages or recalls for the intake manifold?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

The only extended coverage is for the valve cover. I'll post a few links on the topic if you want to read them for the full explanation.

I'll give you an abridged version. Generally what happens is the PCV check valve in the intake manifold fails first. That allows boost into parts of the engine that it shouldn’t be. Then after awhile that caused various oil seals, gaskets, and/or the diaphragm inside the valve cover to rupture.

More Information:









2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained


2011-2016 Cruze Limited 1.4L PCV System Explained Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview: The purpose of this post is to explain the function of the PCV system in the 1.4L Turbo engine so those of you who are having...




www.cruzetalk.com













2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues Video: I made a video to help better explain how this whole PCV system works to supplement this article. Overview I find myself having to explain this issue to someone almost daily, so in the interest of brevity, I'm creating a...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Clyda (Jun 7, 2021)

The valve cover and intake manifold are both new parts that were just replaced. Any idea why it would still be causing that extra pressure and oil to start leaking?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Clyda said:


> The valve cover and intake manifold are both new parts that were just replaced. Any idea why it would still be causing that extra pressure and oil to start leaking?


My guess is what happened is that the seals/gaskets/o-rings became ruptured before the repairs were complete and you're just now noticing the leaks. Sometimes you can drive around for months with a faulty intake manifold check valve and not know anything is wrong until additional damage, (ie. ruptured seals/ gaskets/o-rings/valve cover diaphragm), is done.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> My guess is what happened is that the seals/gaskets/o-rings became ruptured before the repairs were complete and you're just now noticing the leaks. Sometimes you can drive around for months with a faulty intake manifold check valve and not know anything is wrong until additional damage, (ie. ruptured seals/ gaskets/o-rings/valve cover diaphragm), is done.


Correct, this happened to me, needed a new crank seal as well as two camshaft sensor seals after PCV system was fixed. The seals were blown out and warped.


----------



## RickDot (Jun 7, 2021)

Sometimes the valve cover gasket pops out of its channel on the bottom of the valve cover and gets pinched between the cover and the head. This will cause a pretty big oil leak. It always seems to be the back side of the valve cover. Just pop the little "ECOTEC" cover off and visually inspect to see if the gasket popped out on install.


----------

